# Blue or Black ink pens?



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

In your everyday work environment, do you prefer to use blue or black ink pens?


My response:

* *





Blue ink, black ink is so boring and bland to look at unless I'm doing calligraphy. Blue just adds a little more color to an otherwise boring document.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Black.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Black for writing text on white paper with blue lines, blue for editing black text on white paper :wink:


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I prefer black.

There's a rule at our unit: teachers and students must use blue pens to fill paper forms. Forms aren't accepted if you use any other color. When I questioned why, they claimed blue ink lasts longer (?) on forms which are physically archived / preserved in the cabinet. Does anyone know if it's actually true? I haven't been able to find confirmation.


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Black ink pens. :kitteh:

Blue ink pens hurts my eyes...

However, I actually use purple ink pens.

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I guess I usually use black ink pens for taking notes and things. Perhaps a bit more sleek feeling? I like blue a lot too, though. Not too mention other colors! I voted black, just because I use it more, but I can't say I necessarily like it all that much more.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I like *BLUE *ink

However, most of my friends and coworkers prefer *BLACK* ink


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Black - if we're talking about black versus the lightish, royalish bright blue that most cheap blue pens have. Totally blue if we're talking a high-quality, rich, smooth, midnight/navy blue ink pen.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

*PURPLE*...Barney purple.

When I can't use such a color for professional reasons. My second favorite ink in the world is black...sort of like my soul, sometimes, on occasion.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Both with some other colors sometimes for highlighting.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

black.. blue triggers me ahhh


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to be more evenly split, but gravitated to black over the years. I really only use blue pens as backup if it's the only thing around (if I don't have anything else, or borrow someone else's). Wasn't really a conscious decision. I think it happened sometime in college. 

My stronger preference was always more for gel pens over ballpoint.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Black. Blue can sometimes be an eye-strain.


----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)

Peppermint Mocha said:


> I like *BLUE *ink
> 
> However, most of my friends and coworkers prefer *BLACK* ink



You need better friends and co-workers.


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

Black. It's the only thing allowed for our exams.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I like both, but prefer blue.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Black. Looks more professional to me, tbh.


----------



## horrorbun (Jun 2, 2017)

While I tend to prefer typing (in black font) my work, I would have to say...
I also prefer black ink to blue :tongue:

However, if I am at home writing in my journal, I really like felt-tipped pens of whichever color seems appropriate for the subject (with a tendency to prefer purple/green).


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Black* is more stylish


----------



## ryukku (Jul 4, 2017)

Black for sure


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Black ink works better when duplicated, that used to be the thinking. I guess now it really doesn't matter anymore, but "...The only ink is black ink..." was beaten into my head by the U.S. Navy.


----------



## Klutch817 (Jan 27, 2017)

It's all about the blue ink.


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

These erasable gel pens, I keep one in my jacket pocket and two in my backpack. Although I got mine at Staples in packs of two.


----------



## Celtic Maiden (Jul 19, 2017)

My general policy is black on official documents and work related items. Otherwise, I couldn't care less if it's pink ink.


----------

